# recon equipment



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you guys ever heard of these guys? They came out with some cool technology. 










If any of you guys have had any experience with this i'd really be interested in hearing about it...how they hook up to your goggles, if you can only use their type of goggles, how comfortable it is. 

Hoping to hear back from some snowboarding guru's.H

"MOD Live GPS Heads up Display | Recon Instruments"


----------



## Baking Bread (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been using the Zeal Eclipse goggles for a few years. I absolutely love them, I don't understand how people use anything else. Their lenses give the snow great contrast in all light conditions and they make everything look great. Their Sppx lenses get darker or lighter depending on the sun. I have not tried the recon one but i am sure its great. Im definitely gonna buy a pair when my current pair breaks.


----------



## Baking Bread (Mar 23, 2012)

They do not hook up to your goggle. It is built into the goggles. You control them with 3 buttons on the right side (when you are wearing them) of the front. They are surprisingly light and waterproof. They are really comfortable, and do not fog up. You can only use their type of goggle since it is built in, unless you like to wear two pairs of goggles lol.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

My buddy bought some for this season & claims to love them, but I would never spend that kind of $ on goggles. I think his were around $600 with the gps thing. The cool thing is that you can upload it to a website & track everything from the day including runs, speed, etc, but then I think about the price and well that kills it for me.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw them on sale once, more like 350 - 400. Still quite high, no argument here.

I wish more people buy them and the price goes down 

Other than this, I've used (and still use) 2 pairs of Zeal goggles (PPX, SPPX) and I think they are great, better than anything else (though some light conditions can still be challenging). They were recently bought by Maui Jim, that's how good they are!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Dunno, regular goggles work just fine for me. I enjoy snowboarding to snowboard more then snowboarding to tweet my "stats" for attention. Great I guess if you can afford to blow $500 on what is essentially a gadget.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

If you want a awesome tech goggle check out oakleys Airbrake with its quick release lens system. I think they retail around $220 for the rest of the stuff Iphone has a sweet ap.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to spend hundreds of dollars on Oakley's sunglasses and goggles, because I thought they were the best. Now I don't think that any more. They got some steeze though, if that's your thing. And I am sure they are also generally good, otherwise pros would not use them (even though they get them for free, well probably some get paid money to use them...) Anyway, for me, Zeal are better goggles.


----------



## Baking Bread (Mar 23, 2012)

Oakley is just for people who don't know about zeal. The eclipse goggle is about the same price as the Airbrake. Why would you need a quick release lens system if you have an amazing lens that works in all light conditions?


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

This looks crazy cool. Not great price, but maybe when other goggle manufacturers jump on board it'll come down a bit


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

someone on another site was selling theirs for super cheap and I thought about snagging it, but my small local mtn really doesn't warrant that much high tech/info and I rarely travel to other mtns that would. I also heard they're bulky...ain't nobody got time fo that.

smith just came out with a recon goggle as well. They put it in their new I/OX line.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there any worry about being distracted while riding? To me, bombing down the hill while checking how fast you're going= crashing into something (or someone)


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I imagine its a quick glance, like while I'm driving on a highway checking my rear view mirror. I wouldn't check my rear view while taking a hairpin turn at high speed, but when ok, I check it all the time. I suspect it's similar to using these goggles and that safety/crashing shouldn't be the slight bit of a problem as long as you use common sense.


----------



## z.smith11 (Dec 17, 2012)

Recon Instruments makes a standalone kit called Mod Live that can be added to certain models of goggles. 

Recon Instruments | Heads-up Display Technology

Smith has the Recon I/OX that come with it built in. 

Smith Products | SmithOptics.com


----------

